
Show HN: Medium's URL generation causes dupe HN submissions - MaysonL
https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Tim%20Cook&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=last24h&type=story
======
detaro
it certainly doesn't help, but really, people not checking before submissions
causes dupes. The dupe checker always has been extremely basic and catches
only very simple cases, to the point where you probably should act like it
doesn't exist.

